# Can't find Intel 82544XT PRO/1000 MT Desktop Adapter driver



## VagabondFirefly (Aug 26, 2009)

My friend got a new computer at an auction and reinstalled windows xp onto it.

The problem is there's no ethernet controller driver. Everest Home identified the ethernet controller, but I can't find a download for the driver ANYWHERE. The intel site doesn't have it either, as far as I can find. I find a crap load for other ones, and close matches, but not this one. I've also searched the computer model on the dell site but no luck there either.

Intel 82544XT PRO/1000 MT Desktop Adapter

Anyone got a DL link?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
This should be the driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=17906&lang=eng

Bill


----------

